# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Jesse & Julie

## lizann

Do they get together or does he stay with Eileen?

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    They get together

----------

lizann (23-09-2009)

----------


## lizann

Where does Julie live?

----------


## Chris_2k11

First ive heard of this?  :Searchme:

----------


## LalaGaga

Spoiler:    Well, In mid November Julie is still working with Jessie so I would think something might be going on.   

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...-and-john.html

----------


## tammyy2j

From Kirk to Jesse 

What age is Julie btw? She looks in her 40s

----------


## Perdita

The actress is 35 according to Wiki, not sure how old Julie is meant to be.

----------


## Hannelene

Jesse and Julie? If this is true I feel sorry for them as Eileen will be so angry I can see a catfight happening!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Why can't Eileen be happy for once give her a hunky rich man to sweep her of her feet and treat her right.

----------


## Hannelene

Yes I wondered the same thing.
she never seems to have much luck with men just when she is beginning to trust one they seem to do the dirty on her  :Sad: 

Julie being her half sister I hoped wouldn't hurt Eileen I thought she would have morals.

----------

